# New Madones Released - When?



## Sore_Okole (Dec 24, 2005)

Thinking about buying a new Madone 4.(5 or 7) but I don't want to buy at the end of a model year. Anyone know when the new model year bikes come out? Can anyone think of a reason I SHOULDN'T wait for the new release?

Thanks.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

I've heard they arrive in October/November. Saw the new speed concept bike Friday.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Sore_Okole said:


> Thinking about buying a new Madone 4.(5 or 7) but I don't want to buy at the end of a model year. Anyone know when the new model year bikes come out? Can anyone think of a reason I SHOULDN'T wait for the new release?
> 
> Thanks.


Earliest will be August-November. But really could be anytime for the 4.x series.

Nothing major likely to change on them, but I have no idea. 

Reasons why you shouldn't wait:
-There will always be something new(er).
-You will miss the next several months of riding while waiting.
-If you are wanting the latest and greatest, then you need to go up to a 6 Series and not the 4 series.
-If you are waiting for outfit upgrades, then, you can do that at anytime, no need to wait.
-The last several years have actually seen downgrades to the mid/lower level road bikes yet increases in MSRP year over year.
-I am sure there are more...


Reasons to wait:
-Actually having advance knowledge of a coming upgrade that fits your plans (this I haven't heard anything about)
-Getting good/better deals on the most recent/past models years as LBS/LTD clears existing stock to make way for new model year bikes (but this defeats the purpose of wanting the 2011 4.x series). 

HTH
zac


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The new 4.5 & 4.7 are already in the computer at Trek dealers. The 4.5 is mostly 105, SSR wheels and still $1999... and the 4.7 is full 105 and Race wheels... I think its like $2399. I'm pretty disappointed they didn't do Apex for the 4.5 instead. 

I don't know when they'll actually ship, but if you go to a Trek dealer they can show you pictures and pre-order one. My guess is they'll ship within the next 30 days.

(edit: the 105 is the new 5700 in both cases)


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Many dealers already have these models on order. When you're dealer gets them depends on when they ordered and how big of a dealer they are. I have full size runs on order and expect first models to ship to me in early July. Bike will be black with some blue accents and white/decals lettering.


----------



## ekaibab (May 5, 2010)

Do you know what is new and different with the 2.3?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Did I mention how lame it was they didn't do Apex?


----------

